
Every line of code is always documented - ingve
http://mislav.net/2014/02/hidden-documentation/
======
jotschi84
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0jEyOMa...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0jEyOMagrWsJ:mislav.net/2014/02/hidden-
documentation/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=at)

